# 14' 1970 Starcraft Seafearer



## mcdonl (Mar 6, 2011)

Or at least that's what I think it is....

I have been posting in the "when to deck or not to deck" thread but no one seems to read that so I am starting a new thread.

I have goals, but no strategies so pretty much I have dreams.... My goals are:

1 - two seats for fishing from (One in the rear for operating the boat and one in the front for the other fisherman - Either one of my daughters, or my wife....)
2 - Some flat surfaces for moving in the boat, setting down tackle boxes, coffee, etc...
3 - Quite surfaces so that when I put down my tackle box, etc I do not make a ton of noise.

What feedback I did get was I needed measurements of the boat so you call could help. One person wrote:


> Did you measured on the bottom of the boat (floor)? I think not, what you need to know is how wide the floor is along the middle bench as well as the height of the side wall ( 16, 18, 20 inch)



Even that's easier said than done. The floor of the boat is V-Shaped..... where to I measure it form? I took some measurements and I hope this will give you the information you need to give me some starting direction. 

So, from bow to stern it is 14'.... that is easy. Right? 

The middle bench seat is 48" wide. If you measure the "deck" directly in front of and behind the middle seat it is as follows..... from the lowest "rib" where the v-hull comes up on both sides it is 24" wide.... if you measure from the top of the "V" where the gussets end it is 43" wide. From there the next measurement up is the 48". I am not sure the best way to describe this.

The transom is 16" high, the rear bench is 11" from the deck, the middle bench is 14" from the deck and the front bench is 16" from the deck. At the section of the boat forward of the front seat the side rails are at about 24" or so..... Hard to measure, it is deep up there.







The boat will have a 55 pound thrust motor, a fish finder and will only have 2 adults or 2 adults and a child a most. We used to use a 36 pound thrust (As seen in the picture) but I figured with the added plywood, framing and carpet a 55 would be better. We also used to take all four of us fishing but everyone agrees two people would be more appropriate.

So, what do you think I should do? What size boat is this other than a 14' Starcraft?

Thanks!

Leroy :?:


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 6, 2011)

BTT.... Anyone have any advice at all? I take it this subject has gotten old. Oh well, I am late to the game. I will figure it out.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well since you asked for it.... :lol: 


I would not deck that boat. That is my personal opinion. I see a bunch of boats that have been decked and wonder why. A boat that isn't very deep doesn't need a deck to be able to work all types of lures, and what you gain while site fishing, you lose in stability.

Add a floor. Carpet it. And your done.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 6, 2011)

LonLB said:


> Well since you asked for it.... :lol:
> 
> I would not deck that boat. That is my personal opinion. I see a bunch of boats that have been decked and wonder why. A boat that isn't very deep doesn't need a deck to be able to work all types of lures, and what you gain while site fishing, you lose in stability.
> 
> Add a floor. Carpet it. And your done.



That sounds like what I want to do! Like my goals say, I am not looking for a deck.

Should I just have the floor a "2x4" height off the bottom of the boat? Do I just let gravity hold it down? I have no desire to raise a deck or anything. I just don't have that engineering skill to visualize where/how to start. I have carpet, I have a couple of 2x4's and I have a sheet of 18/32's plywood. Just not sure where/how to start.

Thanks for the help. Is there anyone out there who has done what I am looking to do? Add a floor and carpet?


----------



## LonLB (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad used to have a Duracraft version of a boat like that. It was a 15 or 16ft boat....He added 2x4's with aluminum angles screwed to the 2x4's and riveted to the aluminum seats that run across the boat.

The 2x4's were standing on end. I don't think they were full height. They were ripped on a table saw so that they weren't so tall.

Then build the floor patterns. Fit your floor. Leave room for carpet. Mark on the aluminum seats directly above where your 2x4's are. That way when you lay the floor in you know where to screw it down.

Carpet the floor section, lay it in, and screw it down.....IMO I would write down measurements where your screws are, and put it away. That you they will be easier to find when you need to remove the floor for something.


If the back aluminum seat is big enough you could add a gas tank. My dad added a 6 gallon plastic portable in the rear seat, and built a carpeted hatch for it. It was in their tight so it was easier to fill with a funnel, or from a pump.

The front or middle bench had a livewell and hatch in it. I don't remember who made them but they were from Cabelas.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 6, 2011)

What is the best way to handle drainage so that water still goes to the stern like it is supposed to? Notch the 2x4's?

You mention riviting to the seats. I did not intend to even go as high as the bottom of the seats. Is this realistic?

I am wondering if I should simply carpet....


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 7, 2011)

Would a 45 pound thrust motor work for my boat (See posts above....)?

The 36 worked well on most days, but with the added weight of some plywood (Less then 3/4 of a sheet) and carpet I am looking at an additional 50 pounds of weight or so... evenly distributed...


----------



## LonLB (Mar 7, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> What is the best way to handle drainage so that water still goes to the stern like it is supposed to? Notch the 2x4's?
> 
> You mention riviting to the seats. I did not intend to even go as high as the bottom of the seats. Is this realistic?
> 
> I am wondering if I should simply carpet....




The 2x4's are running length wise with the boat....I'll have to look at your seats again. On his boat the aluminum seats went all the way to the floor, and water drained through holes in them, right at the floor.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 8, 2011)

LonLB said:


> The 2x4's are running length wise with the boat....I'll have to look at your seats again. On his boat the aluminum seats went all the way to the floor, and water drained through holes in them, right at the floor.



I think this thread https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6902 is pretty close to what I want to do.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 8, 2011)

When looking at the picture of my boat and the measurements, would you say the "floor" would be 24" wide as that is where the sides of the boat start to come up?


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 8, 2011)

Measure across the transom at the bottom. That is the width of your boat. I know it gets narrower in the stern, but there is also less curvature there. Keep your floor as close as you can to the bottom of the boat while maintaining the desired width.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 8, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Measure across the transom at the bottom. That is the width of your boat. I know it gets narrower in the stern, but there is also less curvature there. Keep your floor as close as you can to the bottom of the boat while maintaining the desired width.



That makes sense. It is much flatter there... I will measure tonight.

Leroy


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 8, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> When looking at the picture of my boat and the measurements, would you say the "floor" would be 24" wide as that is where the sides of the boat start to come up?



I'd be willing to bet your bottom is closer to 48"+. 24" is about the size of a canoe. 

I measured my floor dimensions several ways.
Layed my 2x4 on the bottom running the length of the boat, bow to stern, measured where the seats used to be. I think I ended up with 5 width dimensions, 3 at the bench seats, bow and transom. 
Then I laid a piece of cardboard on top of the 2x4's. I laid another piece along the port side, then traced a line using my fist as a compass. Tape teh cardboard in place, put pencil in hand, put hand up to boat side and trace the pattern to the cardboard. Cut cardboard with razor knife, slide into position, trim if needed, and tape in place. Repeat on the other side. Now you have the exact contour of the boat where the new floor goes. You can place this pattern on top of your plywood, mark and cut. 

A 4'x8' sheet of plywood weighs roughly 25 pounds per 1/4" of thickness. 1/4" weighs 25 pounds, 1/2" 50 pounds, etc. Avoid pressure treated plywood, unless you can absolutely garuntee it will never contact aluminum. 
My preferred plywood is roofing sheathing, it is weather resistant, however its not pressure treated.

Should be pictures in my thread. Hopefully its helpfull.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 8, 2011)

Measured at the transom the deck of the boat is around 36".... So I will use that as the starting point. I am going to get my hands on some cardboard and start making a template. I have to go to Vegas for a week on business next week but I hope to make progress soon! There may still be 2 feet of ice on the water but it will melt fast!


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice boat you have there...you're right it does seem like you have a Starcraft Sefarer. (Have you checked the capacity plate on the transom of the boat? Might have the model number or serial number to look up.) I have a 71' Seafarer myself. Is the picture distorted from your camera? Looks a little narrower than mine however. At the middle seat the distance accross the top (beam I think?) is almost 6ft with the sides leaning outward. 

You have found the right site for fixing up and modifying your boat. My advice would be to look around for some mods that you like. A 55lb thrust motor will push your boat along nicely by the way. I have a 50lb Endura and with two people I can almost see a wake behind the boat. 

I envy your garage...In Pa we still have some snow on the ground soo I have to settle on fixing up my old Evinrude 9.5 in the basement until it gets a little warmer out to start on the boat.

A flat floor sounds like a great idea...I was set on using wood to frame the floor but after some research I think aluminum angle will be just as strong but save on weight (thats a concern at least for me). 

I look forward to seeing your progress with a similar build and plan to post my build as soon as the weather breaks here in PA.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 9, 2011)

atuck593 said:


> At the middle seat the distance accross the top (beam I think?) is almost 6ft with the sides leaning outward.



Mine is considerably narrower - 48" I am sure if this boat saw the sea there would be plenty of fear 



atuck593 said:


> A 55lb thrust motor will push your boat along nicely by the way. I have a 50lb Endura and with two people I can almost see a wake behind the boat.



That is great to hear! We fish three or four small ponds so the electric trolling motors work awesome. I have the 8HP Evinrude that came with it, I just do not have much luck with outboards.

My first step is going to be to remove the middle bench temporarily while I do the floor, I am going to build a storage compartment up forward of the bow bench for the battery and anchor, run the wires back to a connector block in the rear for the trolling motor and fish finder.

I have a LOT of work ahead of me!


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome...it sounds like you have your plan now.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> I have a LOT of work ahead of me!




Yes YOU do!
and WE want picture of the progress. 
ostpics:


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man! I came here to post about my new project and see I never posted a picture of the finished project!!






It was just me and the dawg, and it is not a great picture but you can see the compromise between a casting deck and a "floor"... it made for a nice fishing platform and we got our more this past season than in a while.


----------

